# TheOwl's Thread



## TheOwl (Aug 12, 2008)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of The Owl. He has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of his work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword TheOwl. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to TheOwl, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from TheOwl.


----------



## TheOwl (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi, and welcome to my thread, I hope some of you will have comments to make about some of my stories as time goes on.*


I thought I'd start by giving a run down of the stories I have done to date.

A Model Life. - A badly received photo shoot leads a successful glamour model down a new path. 

What Happened? - A woman reflects on how her body has changed over the years.


These were the first two weight gain stories that I ever wrote, they are both rather short but then a lot of my stories are as I always seem to have plenty of ideas but then have problems in expanding on them.

The first was inspired from seeing Kerry Marie just after she started to get a little bit chubby and my imagination then went from there to create the story. I have found it pleasing to see that at least in a small way it has come true, in that she continued getting chubbier since.


----------



## TheOwl (Sep 12, 2008)

A Young Swedish Woman - 


Part 1 - A Swedish Summer. - This part is mainly the original story from the Humanist that I just edited a bit, about the summer after Eva leaves school and decides to stay with her best friends family.

Part 2 - A year in the United States of America. - A fleshing out of what Eva got up to in her year in the USA.

Part 3 - Back Home. - This part starts with a bit from the original story but then develops in more of what happens when Eva returns to Sweden.


It so nice when someone can edit a story so to hide the fact I'm not great at the whole grammar and stuff. My only gripe with the edited version here in this forum is the change in title on the final part, it is no longer named after that classic England 1970 world cup song.


Back home, they'll be thinking about us 
When we are far away 
Back home, they'll be really behind us 
In every game we play 
They'll share every goal we are scoring 
Out there 
We will still hear them roaring 
and we'll give all we've got to give 
For the folks back home 

Back home, they'll be watching and waiting 
and cheering every move 
Back home, though they think we're the greatest 
That's what we've got to prove 
Once more we will meet with the best 
Like before we'll be put to the test 
Oh we will give all we've got to give 
For the folks back home 

They'll see as they're watching and praying 
That we put our hearts in our playing 
We'll fight until the whistle goes 
For the folks back home


Instead you get The Corpulent Graduate Faces Her Future now what's that about?


----------



## Observer (Sep 12, 2008)

What's it all about? 

Well it was Nov of 2006 so my memory is hazy. But I suspect we were copying this story from an accumulation of submitted tales which had not yet been author sorted in the Weight Room. We were doing a lot of that about this time. We ether didn't notice the chapter head or didn't reaiize the tie-in.

But if you want it to be "Back Home", so be it.


----------



## TheOwl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the change Observer.

The following two stories are two of my more recent stories, the first is a true story and the second is an amalgamation of real events during my time at uni that I have merged, with maybe a little bit of exaggeration, to make one story.

The Fattening of Fiona - The true story of a former work colleague of mine.

The Party Queen. - Partying hard at university can have an effect on a young womans waistline


----------



## staolea (Sep 27, 2008)

All of your stories are really good.

I'm surprised no one else commented on Dieting Effect.

It's a great start, and I hope you add to it in the future.

Keep the quality coming!


----------



## samster (Oct 5, 2008)

After you were kind enough to comment on my friend I checked your work out which is something I wish I'd done earlier! Love your story What Happened because its a character I can relate to. Its fun to read about a character who gains normall over time - not 200lbs in six months. I try to do that with my ladies - which is why they are usually ealry to mid thirties - and I feel you did it to perfection here.


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 14, 2008)

Diet Effect. - Emmas dieting has unforeseen implications for her best friend Jo

Now has the second part included with the first, left open for a third part but no definite plans of where would go from here, so will probably be the end of this story.



Revenge of Sorts. - Wanting revenge on Tracey, two friends make do with one of her friends, Helen. 

Currently have three of the five parts posted here, hope to redo the rest at some point. 


There will probably not be any new updates or responses from me for the next three months as going off travelling tomorrow.


----------



## TheOwl (May 21, 2009)

Jenna's Freshman Year - Danielle just loves to fatten her roomate Jenna.

Just posted a third part of the story. First part by Mollycoddles next two parts by myself. Apologies for the switch between part one and two from third to first person, I had not read the first part for about six months before I wrote the second part.


----------



## TheOwl (Jul 18, 2009)

Just like the Hotel California - A fat phobic woman has to come to term with the changes to her own figure.

This story has elements from two different women I have met over the last year, one was afraid to where a bikini because she had put on probably all of ten pounds, and was still thin by most peoples standards. She explained it was because her father growing up had always teased her if she put on even a couple of pounds.

The other was someone I met, who had been working at a hostel for about a year and although we did not talk about her weight gain. There was a wall of photos and I saw some of the same woman, obviously taken when she arrived, where she seemed to be a good fifty pounds lighter than she was currently.

Admittedly most of the story came from my own imagination, but these two women helped to inspire me to create this story.


----------



## TheOwl (Feb 25, 2010)

I have in the last week written two stories to go with two picture sequences by Magmaman on deviant art. I have just left them on deviant art seen as the picture are there as well.

Kendra & Beth - A mothers envy of her daughters appearance, leads to her finding ways to fatten her up.

Kimmie & Maria -Maria envious of the attention her best friend Kimmie receives decides that things need to change.

I have also started writting a forth part to Jenna, which hopefully will be up here in about a week, all being well.


----------



## Perry White (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome, I look forward to it!


----------



## TheOwl (Mar 24, 2010)

It has taken a long time since I came up with the idea for this story, until I finally got around to writing the first part 

The Camera Just Loves Kristy -Kristy decides to try her hand at some amateur modelling, but finds there is increasingly more of her in the photos.


----------



## TheOwl (Mar 17, 2011)

Checkmate - A guy decides to get revenge on those who got him fired.

Probably slightly darker than the usual stories I have written, although still not very.


----------



## TheOwl (Jul 17, 2012)

Fit2Fat2? - A woman is pressured to gain for six months and then lose weight the following six month by her boss at the gym she works at.

Two weeks in so far and have a plenty of ideas where this story is going for the next fifty (although do not intend to do every week), but if you have any extra ideas feel free to let me know, if someone was really keen they could even arrange with me write one of the weeks.


----------



## sammybaby (Jul 17, 2012)

One of my favourite story tellers, but he knows that 

Thanks for capturing my imagination.


----------



## zxc098 (Jul 23, 2012)

love your work, have taken lots of inspiration from them over the years. Really wish I knew how to make graphics / art for my stories like you do.

what programs do you use maybe i can learn hahaha 

my favourite story by far is Kendra and Beth, love the art so much of the 2 hot brunettes.


----------

